
Ask HN: What's the Equivalent of 'Hello, World' for a Quantum Computer? - simonblack
The &#x27;Hello,World&#x27; program is one of the simplest programs to demonstrate how to go about writing a program in a new programming language.<p>What is an equivalent simple program which demonstrates how to write a very simple program for a quantum computer?<p>I have tried (and failed) to imagine such a program. Can somebody who has actually used a quantum computer show us an actual quantum computer program?
======
westurner
"Getting Started with Qiskit"
[https://qiskit.org/documentation/getting_started.html](https://qiskit.org/documentation/getting_started.html)

Qiskit / qiskit-community-tutorials > "1 Hello, Quantum World with Qiskit"
[https://github.com/Qiskit/qiskit-community-
tutorials#1-hello...](https://github.com/Qiskit/qiskit-community-
tutorials#1-hello-quantum-world-with-qiskit)

"Quantum basics with Q#" [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/quantum/quickstart?tabs=tab...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/quantum/quickstart?tabs=tabid-python)

Qutip notebooks: [https://github.com/qutip/qutip#run-notebooks-
online](https://github.com/qutip/qutip#run-notebooks-online)

Jupyter Notebooks labeled quantum-computing:
[https://github.com/topics/quantum-
computing?l=jupyter+notebo...](https://github.com/topics/quantum-
computing?l=jupyter+notebook)

------
downshun
Here's this to motivate you to learn more about it
[https://youtu.be/l3eww1dnd0k](https://youtu.be/l3eww1dnd0k) the first result
using my favorite search engine (thank you computer) shows the limitations of
our current advancement in quantum [https://hackernoon.com/exploring-quantum-
programming-from-he...](https://hackernoon.com/exploring-quantum-programming-
from-hello-world-to-hello-quantum-world-109add25305f)

------
a3n
Here's some:

[https://duckduckgo.com/?t=lm&q=%22hello+world%22+program+qua...](https://duckduckgo.com/?t=lm&q=%22hello+world%22+program+quantum+computer&ia=web)

